# ADAC - The ongoing reality of a foreign breakdown



## Private (Sep 25, 2017)

I joined ADAC for the first time this year. It was a simple enough process despite the language difference. 

Our van broke down today in Spain. 

I called their +49 89 22 22 22 breakdown number a few times without managing to speak to anybody before the calls were repeatedly dropped.  
I then called their +49 89 76 76 76 and got through to a human fairly quickly.
We then arranged to speak in English and I was told that the 76 number called was for medical emergency only, but they put me through to breakdown services. 

The breakdown service operator told me that I would require recovery as they could not repair the type of fault reported at the roadside (stalling as soon as move off despite tickover being ok).
It was disappointing to hear they would not attempt a roadside repair but fair enough.

Within a couple of hours our van was on the back of a truck with the dog still in the van (she always gets the best ride) and us in the front seats of the truck unbelted. 
Fortunately the driver was very competent so we made it to a garage in a town some 20 or so miles away. 

There they replaced the fuel filter (which I provided) and connected it up to the diagnosis machine with a cable that I provided too as they did not have the right one. 
They also added some oil as their machine said the oil pressure was low.
Don't misunderstand me though, it was a big garage with shiny floors and Bosch accreditation too.

After the 'repairs' a quick 20 yard test drive showed the problem to still be there.
They then deduced an injector had gone. 

The garage then lead me to another garage where they said the repair would be quoted for.

On arrival there I decided to call ADAC to update them.
Unfortunately it was still impossible to do on the correct number so I had to call the emergency medical number again. This time the response was more frosty but when I explained they did put me through again. 

I provided my telephone number and that of the garage to ADAC so they could interpret for us or at least find out what the situation is then report back to me.
They never bothered. 

I am now parked in an industrial area miles from anywhere useful waiting for tomorrow to find out what can be done. 

I have called ADAC on many different numbers and they are not interested in our situation. 
They constantly put me through to the rude Spanish person dealing with our breakdown even though I insist this is their duty to deal with not the reciprocal breakdown service. 

No part of our plight bothers them. You've got a 'caravan' so you can wait until tomorrow; End of service for today. 

Thanks ADAC. 
Not quite what your brochures proclaim; but it was easy and cheap to join!


----------



## martinmartin (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for that as ive been tempted to join ADAC,Im getting fed up of the yearly haggle with the AA,Hope you get sorted.


----------



## harrow (Sep 25, 2017)

Private said:


> I joined ADAC for the first time this year. It was a simple enough process despite the language difference.
> 
> Our van broke down today in Spain.
> 
> ...



And this is when you find out if they are any good.

I still remember the AA leaving me on a busy crossroads (Watford) for 6 hours on a Friday afternoon, and I had the full relay package.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry you're having troubles ... sounds like you were unlucky with the garage to which you were taken. It doesn't matter how shiny it is if the staff don't know what they're doing!

I broke down in Spain last Winter and after initial troubles getting to speak to the right people, language difficulties, they were excellent.

I have my notebook from the trip next to me.

There's a helpful lady called Maria at ADAC in Madrid. She speaks perfect English.

Her number is +34 93 508 28 28

Try calling her in the morning and hopefully things will get better


----------



## Private (Sep 25, 2017)

*Thanks*



POI Admin said:


> Sorry you're having troubles ... sounds like you were unlucky with the garage to which you were taken. It doesn't matter how shiny it is if the staff don't know what they're doing!
> 
> I broke down in Spain last Winter and after initial troubles getting to speak to the right people, language difficulties, they were excellent.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Chris.
I will try the number tomorrow. 

I have no real complaint with the garage staff.
Some of their service has been excellent and some bewildering! I know they are dealing with a difficult job and with two foreigners who don't speak more than a couple of words of their language.

It is the ADAC staff whose response I can't accept. 
They have had a job open for about 12 hours now and don't seem to believe we are their reponsibility. 
Not one callback so far despite me explaining, when I eventually get through, that they are difficult to get through to.
The translation service is probably one of the cheapest to provide but they won't even do that despite saying they will. 
I know I am entitled to accommodation and taxi fares etc. etc.; expenses which I don't want to put on them as we can get by. They won't even allow me to discuss the situation properly with them on the 'phone.
They offer all sorts of services in print yet can't even make sure their breakdown line is usable.

ADAC are aware that they have recovered a vehicle today which has not yet been repaired. They are offering none of the 'enhanced' services as stated in their brochures and the one requested (proper translation service) has not been provided. Whilst an attempt was made to lodge a complaint they simply put me through to the Spanish agent who just told me to wait until tomorrow. 
They have no idea we are self sustainable; they only know we have a bed for the night. 
They have provided no security. 

Tomorrow is another day; let's hope the staff are too.

P.S. I have to get back on the road soon as my partner is desperate to submit more new POI locations! 
She's always getting me to pull over to submit them.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 25, 2017)

Private said:


> P.S. I have to get back on the road soon as my partner is desperate to submit more new POI locations!
> She's always getting me to pull over to submit them.



I know ... she's keeping me busy too 

Please explain your frustrations to Maria. Judging by the feedback from others who have used ADAC I think you've been unlucky. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jumper_C (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry you have had problems but we cannot praise ADAC enough.  We had to call out twice once in uk and once in France.  Both times they dealt with all issues and translated between garage and ourselves.  Very professional asked both times if we would require hotel or happy to stay in van overnight if required.  UK van sorted at roadside new starter motor and in France our egr valve went.  France required a 35kl recovery to fiat commercial garage both times we had phone calls every 1/2 - 3/4hr to check we were ok.  Great service you for some reason have been unlucky.


----------



## Private (Sep 25, 2017)

*Perplexed*



Jumper_C said:


> Sorry you have had problems but we cannot praise ADAC enough.  We had to call out twice once in uk and once in France.  Both times they dealt with all issues and translated between garage and ourselves.  Very professional asked both times if we would require hotel or happy to stay in van overnight if required.  UK van sorted at roadside new starter motor and in France our egr valve went.  France required a 35kl recovery to fiat commercial garage both times we had phone calls every 1/2 - 3/4hr to check we were ok.  Great service you for some reason have been unlucky.



I am perplexed to hear that!
It's not like I am a difficult customer. I am serene about the breakdown despite the potential huge cost of repairs and the second (multiple day) delay on our excursion.
The first issue I sorted myself without calling for assistance even though I had to deal with it on the side of the motorway. 
I am not the type to want to claim just because I have cover but they seem to be totally ignorant towards us as though we regularly call them out. 
It's also more than one person who has had the chance to assist us but failed to do so.

The extremes are baffling me.


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 25, 2017)

Certainly not my experience. Once in Germany response was immediate, and before that in Morocco in a little village where the phone service was immaculate and they sent a truck 150km to take us and the MH back 150km to a dealer. Well worth having ADAC Plus.  However, I don't see them as required to carry out any significant repairs as that is not their job. Once you are going again, or in a safe place of repair, it is over to you.


----------



## Private (Sep 25, 2017)

*Recovery*



Tony Lee said:


> Certainly not my experience. Once in Germany response was immediate, and before that in Morocco in a little village where the phone service was immaculate and they sent a truck 150km to take us and the MH back 150km to a dealer. Well worth having ADAC Plus.  However, I don't see them as required to carry out any significant repairs as that is not their job. Once you are going again, or in a safe place of repair, it is over to you.



I do not see it that way. 
I know repairs are my financial liability but they chose the garage and they still have an obligation to get me to my destination either with or without the vehicle. Until my vehicle is back on the road again I (we) are their responsibility. 
Why else do they mention hotels, taxis, train fares, hire cars etc? 
Their obligation is to get me mobile again and provide mobility and accommodation whilst repairs are carried out. If repairs are not possible then they have to repatriate the vehicle and us separately. 
Right now we don't know if it can be repaired and they certainly are not helping us continue our journey. 

Never mind the extras though; how about the decency of at least a single phone call within the 15 hours or so that this job has been open so far?

I know others have had good experiences of ADAC in the past but this is how ADAC are treating us right now in Spain. 
Whether I am unlucky or it is the Spanish connection I do not know but this is my first call out and as I shared my experience of joining them this year I feel I should now share the experience of calling them out.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 26, 2017)

Sorry to hear all your troubles, hope it's gets resolved.

I have had to call them out once in Italy, they were excellent and offered translation straight away with the garage. Our fault was fixed within a couple of hours of arriving at the garage. Great service when we used them.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm dismayed at hearing this from you too as I've just renewed my years contract with them. I hope you get sorted quickly and to your satisfaction as I would hope that I would too should an unfortunate experience such as you yours happen to me. Crossed fingers.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 26, 2017)

*Outcome*

Yes, we are with ADAC and will be interested in the outcome. Maja


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2017)

*Analysis*

i used the number that Chris provided and on my second attempt I was dealt with politely by a man who spoke good English. 
He assured me that they have the telephone number of the garage on their system and will translate the analysis when it comes through.
It is a small result and I will add that on the first call it dropped when I was talking to the lady operative. She had my details on the screen and we were in conversation so I expected her to call me back after the call dropped; no such luck. I had to go through the queueing system again for the more successful second call.

It was up to me to call ADAC again in the first instance this morning. A situation I find unacceptable on an open job.
ADAC are also aware we are waiting in a garage in the middle of an industrial area but have offered no further services. We have a dog therefore we would decline the extra services but I mention it so others are aware they won't automatically be offered. They may or may not be available but there is no point me asking just to decline them. 

Whilst writing this the male operative called me and informed me he has spoken to the garage owner & provided a number for him to call when the analysis is done.
It would seem ADAC in Madrid (as Chris detailed) are a better option to call even if you can't get through to Maria; thanks again Chris.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Sep 26, 2017)

Let's hope your experience is a one off and you are sorted soon. We spending winter in Spain so have noted Chris's Madrid number. Maja


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2017)

*24hours*

We are repaired and on the way again. 
I'll update fully when we stop a little later.


----------



## colinm (Sep 26, 2017)

Well I would say RAC are sometimes no better, it would seem to depend who's on duty at the time, we went from multiple unnecessary call backs on day of breakdown which was slightly annoying as I was on PAYG in the days when you had to pay to receive a call if abroad, to no call back on technical issue on day of repair despite several calls to them and being told "case manager is not available at moment she will call back ASAP"


----------



## Private (Sep 26, 2017)

*In brief:*

The Breakdown:
I broke down in Southern Spain.
My vehicle (Mercedes Sprinter) stalled going up a steep hill whilst under power.
The vehicle would then tick over without stalling and would drive up to about 10Mph on the flat. Anything over 10Mph or requiring increased power resulted in an immediate stall with the red EDC light then showing on the dashboard. 
I noted bubbles were visible in the diesel intake tube when the vehicle was revved beyond tick over. 

The Recovery:
No attempt was made by ADAC to do a roadside assessment of the fault.
I was transported on the back of a recovery truck to a garage over 20 miles away from my breakdown location.
Our dog travelled in the motorhome whilst we travelled in the unbelted front seats of the truck.

The Repair:
The first garage did the following that I know of:
Changed the diesel filter with a new one I carry
Replaced a hose coming off the diesel filter
Connected the van to the PC to check fault codes etc. (with a lead that I carry)
Topped up the engine oil (overfilled I noted when checking the next AM)
Filled my windscreen washer bottle
Informed me it was probably an injector fault
Lead me to the second garage
Charged me nothing. 

The second garage did the following that I know of:
Connected the van to the PC to check fault codes etc.
Replaced the hose coming off the diesel filter which the first garage had fitted
Rectified the fault!

The Bill:
I was charged €1.20 for the part and €95 for labour (2.5 hours)
Plus taxes the total bill was €116.40

I opted to pay in Euros but they charged me in pounds so the total bill worked out at £107.60
Instead of £102.13 .

ADAC did provide a number so the garage could converse with me which we used for their secretary to explain that she had charged me in pounds instead of Euro's as specifically requested.

The Contact:
About 15 calls were made by me to ADAC on various numbers. 
Most calls were dropped before getting through to a human.
I never got to talk to anybody on the official +49 89 22 22 22 recovery number.
I did get through (quickly) on the +49 89 76 76 76 emergency medical number and they did put me through to breakdown services; though reluctantly. 
I was successful in getting through on the Madrid number: +34 935 082 828 on both occasions that I called it, but the connection was dropped the first time. 
I was intentionally hung up on twice for asking the operator on the official breakdown number to do what the operator on the Madrid number immediately acted upon.
ADAC made 4 calls to me: two of which were during the recovery stage; one of which I insisted they call me back immediately due to the dropped calls; one of which was of their own volition.

Summary:
From first call to being mobile again took just over 24 hours.
I was never offered anything other than recovery by ADAC. 
I had to push hard for the interpreter services to be provided.
I was not given a choice of garage to be taken to.
I was never offered a quote for any work that required doing.
ADAC never asked if we required anything or if we were okay to spend the night parked outside the garage.
I have ADAC plus membership which is compulsory as a non-German resident.
I was polite throughout my dealings with both garages and all ADAC 'phone operatives.


Conclusion:
If you need to use ADAC in Spain I recommend you call the following number as provided by POI Admin (Chris) in an earlier post: +34 935 082 828 . This I believe to be the Madrid ADAC office. 

Before I get asked I will answer: 
Yes, I will probably renew with ADAC next year.
That does not mean I am satisfied with the experience or the outcome; just that there are few alternatives for well priced European breakdown cover & I hope my experience was uniquely bad.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 26, 2017)

Good to hear your back up and running. Hopefully you don't need them again. But as you say very few options for anything over 3500kg or over 7m in Europe. At least you got service. 

I have heard of people being refused service as vehicle over size/weight even though UK insurer told them it was covered. There was one on here a few weeks ago I think.


----------



## alcam (Sep 26, 2017)

Private said:


> The Breakdown:
> I broke down in Southern Spain.
> My vehicle (Mercedes Sprinter) stalled going up a steep hill whilst under power.
> The vehicle would then tick over without stalling and would drive up to about 10Mph on the flat. Anything over 10Mph or requiring increased power resulted in an immediate stall with the red EDC light then showing on the dashboard.
> ...



I would assume you will pursue your , legitimate complaints with ADAC ? Going by lots of comments it seems you've been unlucky . To be fair getting all fixed and back on track in 24 hours for , not too much dosh is probably ok . But obviously the service wasn't quite as you expected or , more importantly , what you had paid for . 
Enjoy your trip


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm glad you're back on the road 

I've looked into this further and the attached English translation of the terms and conditions lists what is described as 'Competent ADAC emergency station' for various countries (see p27).

Also attached is a screenshot of these numbers.

The number given for Spain corresponds with the one I suggested to you.

I think it may be a better option to call the number given in that first column as appropriate rather than Germany. This is what is suggested.


----------

